# [EMERGE] Update du système impossible, packages bloqués ..

## BoOmSlAnGz

bonjour à tous, celà fait une plombe que je n'avait pas mis ma Gentoo à jours, et là quand je tentes de la mettre à jours, j'ai pleins de paqets bloqués

Voir plutôt :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -- update world
> 
> Calculating dependencies  ..... done!
> ...

 

ensuite :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge --pretend update world
> 
> ... done!
> ...

 

Comment débloquer tous ces paquets ?

Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée/soirée.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Guide de migration vers X.Org modulaire

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12) 

 

Gentoo Java Upgrade Guide

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1) 

 

emerge -C utempter && emerge --ask --oneshot libutempter && revdep-rebuild --library=libutempter.so.0

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

 

emerge -C pam-login && emerge --ask --oneshot shadow

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] =x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3 (is blocking x11-libs/motif-config-0.9)

 

emerge -C openmotif && emerge --ask --oneshot openmotif

 *Quote:*   

> [blocks B ] media-video/nvidia-kernel (is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1)
> 
> [blocks B ] media-video/nvidia-glx (is blocking x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.8762-r1)

 

emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx && emerge nvidia-drivers

Une fois tout ceci fait, c'est reparti pour un tour  :Laughing: 

Guide de mise a jour de GCC pour Linux Gentoo

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Mercipour tes réponses, mais pourrais tu m'expliquer brièvevement ces commandes ? histoire de ne pas mourrir idiot  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Bah euh...

 -C == --unmerge == désinstallation

 --ask == demande confirmation

 --oneshot == n'inscrit pas le paquet dans le fichier world

Après, pourquoi tel paquet bloque tel autre, chaque cas à son histoire.

Par exemple :

[blocks B ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

pam-login a été intégré dans shadow, donc il faut désinstaller pam-login avant d'installer shadow.

Pour les drivers nvidia, avant il y avait 2 ebuilds séparés, maintenant il n'y en a plus qu'un ==> incompatibilité

donc désinstallation et réinstallation en utilisant le nouvel ebuild.

etc...

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Ok, merci beaucoup pour tes réponses  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

J'ai un problème avec 

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -C utempter && emerge --ask --oneshot libutempter && revdep-rebuild --library=libutempter.so.0

 

Voir plutôt :

 *Quote:*   

> Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild
> 
> Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...
> 
> Checking reverse dependencies...
> ...

 

Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il me veut :/

Saleté de biète à cornes.

----------

## CryoGen

emerge --ask xterm eterm

C'est que l'ebuild correspondant à la version intallée sur ton pc n'existe plus donc là ca va mettre à jour  :Wink: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Ok, merci beaucoup j'essayerais

En attendant j'ai mieu ... pour changer >_<"

je me suis mis en vesa car avec nvidia c'était pire ...

apparement un foirage avec xkb mais ce qu'il y a dans "Guide de migration vers X.Org modulaire " ne correspond pas avec chez moi on dirait ...

Fiou la nuit va être longue :/

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux desktop.lan 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Oct 12 14:02:56 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 13 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 14 00:03:49 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: undefined symbol: __glXActiveScreens

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(azerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+fr" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.

```

----------

## CryoGen

l'erreur (EE) ne vient pas de xkb mais du module libGLcore.so

va falloir recompiler ce qui est en relation.

media-video/nvidia-glx et kernel ont été remplacé par nvidia-drivers (voir le post-it  :Wink: )

torsmo est remplacé par conky

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> l'erreur (EE) ne vient pas de xkb mais du module libGLcore.so
> 
> va falloir recompiler ce qui est en relation.
> 
> media-video/nvidia-glx et kernel ont été remplacé par nvidia-drivers (voir le post-it )
> ...

 

je ne peux pas installer le paquet nvidia-drivers .. je dois installer nvidia-legacy-drivers car xorg-server le bloque ...

J'ai finalement réussi à démarer en vesa mais, c'est horrible, il y a un gros bug, si je veux faire un scroll d'une demi page dans firefox il me faut au moins 30secondes ... >_<" jme demandes pourquoi j'ai voulu mettre à jours, mon système fonctiionnait si bien depuis si longtemp :/

----------

## nico_calais

T'as deux problèmes :

1. xorg

Il y a quelques temps déjà, xorg 7.0 est passé en stable.

Va voir cette doc : http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

Elle va t'expliquer commet passer en version 7.0 (xorg modulaire).

2. pam-login et shadow

shadow a intergé pam-login dans ses nouvelles versions (d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre). il faut donc désinstaller pam-login.

```
emerge -C pam-login && emerge -1 shadow
```

Après tout ça, ça devrait être bon.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> T'as deux problèmes :
> 
> 1. xorg
> 
> Il y a quelques temps déjà, xorg 7.0 est passé en stable.
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas le même que ce qui a été donné au dessus ? o_O

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Arf, j'ai installé le paquet nvidia-drivers comme expliqué dans l'autre topic mais ...

```
X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux desktop.lan 2.6.13-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Wed Oct 12 14:02:56 CEST 2005 i686

Build Date: 14 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Sep 14 10:34:56 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 7.1-0, but

this X module has the version 1.0-8774.  Please make sure that the kernel

module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system, and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     that the NVIDIA device files have been created properly. 

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
```

 *Quote:*   

> Please make sure that the kernel
> 
> module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version.

 

Hein ? Quoi ??? de quoi il me parle :/

C'est sans doute encore une erreur à la con ...

----------

## nemo13

 *BoOmSlAnGz wrote:*   

> Arf, j'ai installé le paquet nvidia-drivers comme expliqué dans l'autre topic mais ...
> 
> ```
> 
> Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 7.1-0, but
> ...

 

Bonjour, j'ai peut-être lu rapidos tes déboires   :Laughing: 

mais à vu de pif tu peux être confronté à deux problèmes :

une version de GCC différente entre le noyau et des drivers nvidia

Xorg trop récent / driver nvidia propriétaire.

A+

----------

## nico_calais

 *BoOmSlAnGz wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*   T'as deux problèmes :
> 
> 1. xorg
> 
> Il y a quelques temps déjà, xorg 7.0 est passé en stable.
> ...

 

Possible mais j'ai pas tout lu   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Bon ca y est, j'ai résulu le problème, X se lance avec le driver nvidia, mais, mon interface est un peu floue ...? >_<"

Comment cela se fait t'il ? il y a une option du xorg qui règle ça ?

----------

## nemo13

 *BoOmSlAnGz wrote:*   

> Bon ca y est, j'ai résulu le problème, X se lance avec le driver nvidia

 

Dire comment et pourquoi pourrait servir à d'autres  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> mais, mon interface est un peu floue ...? >_<"
> 
> Comment cela se fait t'il ? il y a une option du xorg qui règle ça 

 

Mauvaise fréquence de rafraichissement dans xorg.conf   :Question:   :Idea: 

A+

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *BoOmSlAnGz wrote:*   Bon ca y est, j'ai résulu le problème, X se lance avec le driver nvidia 
> 
> Dire comment et pourquoi pourrait servir à d'autres 
> 
>  *Quote:*   mais, mon interface est un peu floue ...? >_<"
> ...

 

- J'avais du désordre dans mes sources de kernel  :Razz:  et le lien linux ne pointait pas vers les bonnes sources >_<"

- Heu en fait j'ai fait une reconfiguraion auto de mon ecran et ça fonctionne ...

Mais minute, c'est pas fini, j'ai encore pleins de foirages >_< jvai essayer d'en résoudre un max avant de poster...

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Quand je lances firefox, ou thunderbird ou gkrellm j'obtiens Ã§a en plus d'un crash de l'applic :

 *Quote:*   

> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create

 

Et je ne vois pas de libgdk dans portage ...

C'est grave docteur ?

----------

## Apsforps

Alors, le libgdk il vient de gtk+ mais je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de cairo plutôt... Essaye en réémergeant cairo et gtk+

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Alors, le libgdk il vient de gtk+ mais je me demande si ce n'est pas un problème de cairo plutôt... Essaye en réémergeant cairo et gtk+

 

Ah, ca va tout de suite mieu, merci  :Smile: 

Bon je continues à essayer de réparer le reste, si j'y arrive pas je posterais. je vous tiens au courrant de toute manière  :Smile: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Au secours !!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

la commande emerge ne fonctionne plus !!

que je fasse n'importe quoi j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> desktop src # emerge --sync
> 
> Performing Global Updates: /usr/portage/profiles/updates/3Q-2006
> 
> (Could take a couple of minutes if you have a lot of binary packages.)
> ...

 

Arf j'en ai marre  :Sad:  Quelle idée d'aller vouloir mettre mon système à jours jvous jure >_<"

----------

## kernelsensei

Ça ressemble à ça

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Ça ressemble à ça

 

Fiouuuu j'ai failli faire une attaque ... :/

Merci ça refonctionne.

Bon, je retourne continuer la merveilleuse aventure de la mise à jours de Gentoo.

A (très) bientôt...

--> []

// EDIT : au fait, rapide la réponse  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Come back :/

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I/usr/include  -I./missing -c ./sshcrypto.c
> 
> ./sshcrypto.c:25: erreur: field 'key' has incomplete type
> 
> ./sshcrypto.c:30: erreur: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'des_key_schedule'
> ...

 

A chaque fois j'ai toujours ce genre d'erreur quand je veux mettre à jours mes paquets ... pratiquement avec tous ... :s

Une idée ?

Merci.

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

alsa-driver 1.0.11 :

 *Quote:*   

> make[5]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd/msnd_pinnacle.o] Erreur 1
> 
> make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa/msnd] Erreur 2
> 
> make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/alsa-driver-1.0.11/work/alsa-driver-1.0.11/isa] Erreur 2
> ...

 

Etc ..  :Sad: 

Entre temps j'ai eu aussi des problèmes de kernel .. il me foutais un mdev au lieu de udev au boot .. en cherchant sur le forum j'ai vu qu'il fallait redescendre de version de genkernel ...

//EDIT : bon pour alsadriver j'ai installé une version instable et ça roule ...

----------

## BoOmSlAnGz

Je crois que j'ai parlé trop vite :s  :Sad: 

J'ai fait passer tout mes paquets alsa en 1.0.12 mais maintenant plus rien ne marche  :Sad: 

Alsaconf :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Running modules-update...
> 
> Loading driver...
> ...

 

dmesg|grep snd_emu10k1| more :

 *Quote:*   

> snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus
> 
> snd_emu10k1: disagrees about version of symbol snd_ctl_find_id
> 
> snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id
> ...

 

Rahala ... :/ et moi qui pensait que cette fois ci était la bonne

----------

